# Historical Question - Open



## IWishToLearn (Mar 14, 2007)

Optional Curriculum?

I've had several pleasant discussions with Professor Conatser regarding the development of Kenpo over the years as well as Dr. Chap'el. I'm wondering how much "optional" material there is that has not been made very much aware. Several sites list the "official" requirements for the AK system. Professor Conatser has mentioned optional sets, forms, techs, etc. such as Short 4 in discussions and posts I've seen him make. I was wondering if there is a list of optional material or any video clips of some of these types of material. Being an avid historian, I enjoy reading about things like these as well as viewing them. It helps me connect what I'm doing to the roots of the mother system.

Thanks!


----------



## Doc (Mar 16, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Optional Curriculum?
> 
> I've had several pleasant discussions with Professor Conatser regarding the development of Kenpo over the years as well as Dr. Chap'el. I'm wondering how much "optional" material there is that has not been made very much aware. Several sites list the "official" requirements for the AK system. Professor Conatser has mentioned optional sets, forms, techs, etc. such as Short 4 in discussions and posts I've seen him make. I was wondering if there is a list of optional material or any video clips of some of these types of material. Being an avid historian, I enjoy reading about things like these as well as viewing them. It helps me connect what I'm doing to the roots of the mother system.
> 
> Thanks!


The truth is, in the commercial system EVERYTHING was school owner optional. Big Red was a franchise GUIDELINE and many ignored a great deal of the material, in favor of more comfortable material they usually were doing before the "kenpo switch." There wre many that never even wore the Parker Patch, and wore their own instead. As long as they and their students joined, it didn't matter.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 19, 2007)

So did Big Red include a list of all the optional material like what I was asking about?


----------



## Doc (Jun 20, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> So did Big Red include a list of all the optional material like what I was asking about?



It depends upon the version. It changed over the years as material was added and deleted. But regardless of version, there was always more material presented than what most were teaching, for a variety of reasons.

For clarity, I'm speaking of the "Big Red" Business Concept. Mr. Parker printed only two types of atual binders for Big Red. Both were Red in color, but the Kenpo logo on one was a 3-D embossed version. After the binders were exhausted, he still put the material out to those with and without binders, and never had anymore of the expensive binders made.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Doc said:


> For clarity, I'm speaking of the "Big Red" Business Concept. Mr. Parker printed only two types of atual binders for Big Red. Both were Red in color, but the Kenpo logo on one was a 3-D embossed version. After the binders were exhausted, he still put the material out to those with and without binders, and never had anymore of the expensive binders made.



take a look,,,,,3-D embossed version


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 15, 2007)

NON  ...........  3-D embossed version


----------



## Doc (Jul 16, 2007)

Goldendragon7 said:


> NON  ...........  3-D embossed version



Why do you have both versions? I only have the embossed. Man that's cold.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> Why do you have both versions? I only have the embossed. Man that's cold.




Cause......................   "I'm da man"  !!!!


:jediduel:


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2007)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Cause......................   "I'm da man"  !!!!
> 
> 
> :jediduel:



Wife gave you permission again.


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2007)

Notice on the Binders it doesn't say "American Kenpo." I've said many times that Ed Parker began work on his American Kenpo version of Chinese Kenpo, but was diverted to his commercial vehicle which he called "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate." He never finalized American Kenpo, and the name crossed over from the brief period when he actually used it. Ultimately the commercial version began to be known as "Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate." However, Ed Parker was adamant with me that his "American Kenpo" would not be attached to his name. Only the commercial version was to bare his name. Also "American Kenpo" was not to be "Karate," so historically his intent was either, "Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate," or "American Kenpo," but not a mixing of the two. In his mind they were two different versions of his art(s).


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> Why do you have both versions? I only have the embossed. Man that's cold.


 
Everyone knows Dragons horde treasure!


----------



## Doc (Jul 17, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Everyone knows Dragons horde treasure!



You know Ed Parker always said that about him. He would come and get information, and take it back and stash it, work on it, until he came back again. But he always got as much as he could 'carry.' Parker affectionately said he was like a "pack rat."


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL not as flattering an image as a dragon perched on top of a pile of gold, but who am I to disagree with Ed Parker??


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 26, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Everyone knows Dragons horde treasure!



hee hee


----------

